# reptarium



## KeemCambell (Jun 7, 2004)

i kinda want a savannah monitor, but caging will get wierd, the prolly easiest and cheapest cage would be the reptariums, but im pretty sure they will be able to slice thru the sides, wut do u guys think?


----------



## seanieboy31 (Jun 14, 2004)

i've seen ppl build cages out of plywood for them since they get a good size. just make sure if you build one that the floor of the tank is easily cleanable.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

> kinda want a savannah monitor


'kinda' wanting one isn't good enough. Seriously think about what you're getting into. A savannah will get 5' long. That means the bare minimum enclosure will have to be atleast 10'X5'. MINIMUM twice that would be more exceptable.

However that doesn't stop you getting a monitor, try ackies if you can get them, they max out at about 20" and you can keep a pair in a 55g, then move onto bigger monitors.
Try and keep to under 3', i just got a roughneck which don't usually get bigger than 4' which is now in a 8' which i will upgrade to a taller and wider tank.


----------



## KeemCambell (Jun 7, 2004)

the only reason i "kinda" want it is kuz the cage, i unno wut id do for a floor if i build a cage, how are ackies, 20"is kinda small i wanted a bigger lizard, is there any that are maybe in the 2-3' range?


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

KeemCambell said:


> the only reason i "kinda" want it is kuz the cage, i unno wut id do for a floor if i build a cage, how are ackies, 20"is kinda small i wanted a bigger lizard, is there any that are maybe in the 2-3' range?


 heres a good site. Find a monitor from the list in the right size range and read about it. However finding a shop that sells them is a different matter. My roughneck is pretty cool, but they're not th friendliest of animals.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Killer Job WolfFish!


----------



## KeemCambell (Jun 7, 2004)

thanks for all the other info, but would reptariums hold smaller (2-3') monitors?

that site isnt workin, ill try later, sounds like just wut i need


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

I do not like nor would I recomend the use of reptariums for some reasons. One being they are not escape proof, they close by two zippers that meet together, if a lizard sees this they have the intelligence to eventually recognize this as a way to get out and all it has to do is press its nose in between the two zippers and out they go. another reason is that you can not use very high wattage light 75+ because this will burn and weaken the the plastic or whatever it is made of. another is that if the animal requires high humidity it will not be possible to hold humidity in the enclosure unless the room the enclosure is in is humidified. yet another is that you need to buy or make a bottom for the reptarium to stop bedding and water and not to mention piss and crap to from leaking out on the enclosure. There are other things I could add but I will leave it at that as not to ramble on and just say that they ane not worth the money you save from an equal size enclosure.


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

rbp75 said:


> yet another is that you need to buy or make a bottom for the reptarium to stop bedding and water and not to mention piss and crap to from leaking out on the enclosure.


 I feel I should mention that they do sell disposable plastic liners for this purpose. I don't like them, I feel that they are overpriced.

An adult (hell, all but the smallest juveniles) of any common monitor species could wreck one of those and get out very easily. They seem to be designed for smaller, weaker arboreal species like chameleons and anoles and similar.

-PK


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

> yet another is that you need to buy or make a bottom for the reptarium to stop bedding and water and not to mention piss and crap to from leaking out on the enclosure.
> 
> I feel I should mention that they do sell disposable plastic liners for this purpose. I don't like them, I feel that they are overpriced.


I guess I wasnt clear enough in my post but that was what the "buy" was about.







agreed on the overprice.


----------

